# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Quanto tempo é que demora um escumador a fazer espuma?

## LuisNobre

boas gostava de saber mais ou menos quanto tempo e que demora um escumador desde a montagem ete começar a formar espuma ????

será instantaneo quando se liga ele forma a espuma????

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Luís
Não necessáriamente, vai depender muito da carga orgânica existente e também do fracionamento da das bolhas de ar que pode não ser logo o mais eficaz no inico do funcionamento. O normal é de que começa a retirar sujidade passadas 6 a 8 horas, que pode ser mais dependendo como disse de factores acima mencionados.

Já tens escumador a funcionar e se sim há quanto tempo :SbQuestion2: 

Que marca e modelo é :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Sim quando se liga faz logo espuma (branca). A espuma castanha de sujidade depende do escumador e pode ir de poucas horas a 1 dia a começar a aparecer.

----------


## LuisNobre

boas o escumador e um azoo-tri super e tem uma bomba de 1100ltrs\h o aquario ainda n deve ter muita materia organica visto ainda de vivos so ter 2 cerites e 1 hermita, e o escumador adquiri-o ontem e montei-o ontem a noite, ainda so tem 1 noite de funcionamento

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Luís
Há quantas horas/dias está o escumador a funcionar :SbQuestion2: 

Há quanto tempo tens o sistema a funcionar :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## LuisNobre

o aqua esta para ai a 3 meses com um escumador airlift com bomba de ar e agora adquiri um azoo, tenhu os poucos vivos a cerca de 2 semanas



e o escumador como referi esta a funcionar ha uma noite montei-o ontem a noite

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Vê se ele não tem nenhuma afinação de ar.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva   :Olá:  

Como disse o Amigo Miguel, afinação de ar é muito importante.

Não conheço os skimmer azoo, mas sei de outros que levaram até 4 dias para se ajustar e começar a retirar aquela massa de resíduos.

Lembre-se, não é que ele levará 4 dias para funcionar, mas sim, poderá levar algum tempo para você achar a afinação certa.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Alguns skimmers durante o processo de fabricação, recebem uma camada de "oleo". Normalmente isso acontece com skimmer feitos em acrilico. Alguns desses skimmers só começam realmente a funcionar quando essa camada de oleo é retirada. Outro fator importante citado anteriormente á a afinação, sem esqueçer a correta montagem e posicionamento. 

Mauricio

----------


## LuisNobre

pois...........afinação do ar acho que n tem. achao que sera da bomba ser fraca e de 1100 ltr\h? akilo tem é um venturi sera que se for auciliado por uma bomba de ar tem melhor desempenho?

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva 

terias como postar fotos deste skimmer?

----------


## LuisNobre

boas as imagens que eu posso arranjar sao so estas tiradas do google

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Se ligares a bomba de ar ele deixa de puxar água, pois terá ar em excesso.

Não me recordo bem desse escumador, mas creio que ele não trazia bomba. 

O teu trazia ?

Se sim, essa bomba deve ser a indicada para o escumador. 

Por vezes a bomba pode não ser a ideal, mas é o que o tubo de saida permite.

Ou seja

Se meteres uma bomba de 1400lts/h, provavelmente não terás diametro de tubo de saida suficiente para escoar a água, logo ela vai sair pelo copo o escumador.

Já agora onde é que tens o nivel de água dentro do escumador ?


Abraço

----------


## LuisNobre

o nivel esta mesmo no local onde o copo encaixa, quando se tira o copo fica mesmo a tangente

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Quando andei a experimentar um muito identico tinha que subir o nivel de água atá á formação inicial do Cone, ou seja um pouco acima de onde tens o nivel agora.

Toma cuidado pois terás que descer o nivel sempre que faças manutenção.

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Luis,tenho um igual já á 1 ano e a funcionar muito bem,o meu não trazia qualquer bomba  :yb668:  ,simplesmente só alterei uma coisa no redutor da bomba para ter mais eficiência  :Pracima:  .Diz-me que bomba tens a alimentar esse escumador?
Eu tenho uma Dimax 800 L/H o que funciona em pleno.Para esse escumador a bomba não precisa de ter venturi.O venturi desse escumador é aquela entrada que tem no escumador onde vais ter de por uma mangueira ligada á bomba para bombar lá para dentro.Pões uma mangueirinha e um regulador de ar daqueles em plástico tipo torneirinha, encaixas na entrada de ar do escumador que tem por cima de onde vai levar a mangueira da bomba para o alimentar e abres ao máximo.Atenção que a bomba que alimente esse escumador não pode ser mais de 1000 L/H pois senão não consegues controlar as micro bolhas que te vai sair do escumador pelo tubo.Tenta fazer isto e depois diz-me alguma coisa  :SbOk3: 
Simplesmente só me demorou 1 dia e meio,pois quando se reintroduz um escumador novo ele tem de ser queimado é como se chama e ir afinado até ao ponto certo.Pois também se não tiver carga orgânica ele não pode escumar pelo desempenho dele,tira sempre alguma coisa mas se não tiver carga orgânica ele fica sempre ao mesmo nível nas micro bolhas.Espero ter ajudado qualquer coisa diz.Um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## LuisNobre

boas.....a bomba que eu coloquei tem 1100 ltr\h e como mensionaram acima, subi um pouco o nivel da agua dentro do escumador ate ao inicio da formação do cone e quando fui ver passados umas horas ja tinha 2 cm de espuma branca a querer subir pelo tubo a cima mas essa espuma subia do tipo bolha e quando chegava ao simo do cone arrebentava e voltava para baixo.....será normal ???????

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Luís,uma fotos era melhor tirar uma conclusão.Metes-te uma mangueira daquelas que se usam nas bombas de ar na parte de cima de onde entra a bomba de agua e abris-te ao máximo?Se o escumador esta a trabalhar como mencionei em cima deve de estar ainda a queimar por ele por ser novo ou ainda não tens carga orgânica para ele escumar bem.Tenta por uma foto com ele em funcionar e que dé para ver como esta ligado a bomba e a mangueira de ar ok.Em questão que falas que a escuma sobe até ao cone do copo e desce para baixo e como mencionas é normal.Um abraço

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Luis.

Perfeitamente Normal.

Agora com o acumular de porcaria no Cone ela deixa de cair.

----------

